# GrubHub Year in Review



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I got an e-mail from GrubHub today called "Launchpad's Taste of 2020: Driver Edition," which is supposed to be a year-in-review type of thing. I don't know what they're smoking, but I would want some if I didn't sometimes do jobs for my consulting gig that require me to get drug tested.

They classified me as a "Morning Mover and Shaker," meaning that, "You made the most deliveries between 6:00 a.m. and 11:00 a.m." It is pretty unusual for me to start my day before 11:00 a.m., and I almost never start it before 10:00 a.m. Taking a quick look at my delivery history spreadsheet, I had to go back to August 3 to find a day where I accepted a GrubHub ping before 11:00 a.m.

They also classified me as a "Fall Front Runner," meaning that, "You delivered the most between September 22nd and December 21st." Well......today is December 5th, so that would be pretty tough to pull off even if I had worked the entire time considering that most of December hasn't happened yet. To top it off, I took most September and October off. I did one GrubHub delivery on September 3, and then I didn't do another GrubHub delivery until October 30. And yet they somehow came up with 9/22-12/21 as my busiest period???

They're smokin' the good stuff.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Same. I think they mixed up am and pm. They told me I do most deliveries between 6am and 9am. Since I work a full time day job I have never done one between those hours. Same fall front runner wording.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Same. I think they mixed up am and pm. They told me I do most deliveries between 6am and 9am. Since I work a full time day job I have never done one between those hours. Same fall front runner wording.


Same here.

Here are my GH etc rev numbers. Have a full time job, so am just part time on side hustle. Saving for mortgage payoff and property investment flips.



http://imgur.com/a/1j2b1lY


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber X sends that out every year as well.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm pretty sure they also lie about the tips made.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> I'm pretty sure they also lie about the tips made.


The tips number was off by a little but not by much. I didn't calculate the percent error, but I would say it was within 2-3%.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Same with me. I had a conversation with my contacts at GrubHub about it who felt it was laughable.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber X sends that out every year as well.


I just want to track it as we have to file quarterly tax estimates, both federal and state.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Grub hub hired me, sent me all the cool GH swag, then as soon as I get the card and go to activate, they inform me they don't need my services.... I was sad lol


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> Grub hub hired me, sent me all the cool GH swag, then as soon as I get the card and go to activate, they inform me they don't need my services.... I was sad lol


What area?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> What area?


island of Oahu in Hawaii

UE seems to be more popular here though


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> island of Oahu in Hawaii


Next time I go to Kauai I'm gonna turn on UE or DD and see if I get a ping! My wife would tell me to "shut that shit off" :roflmao:


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Next time I go to Kauai I'm gonna turn on UE or DD and see if I get a ping! My wife would tell me to "shut that shit off" :roflmao:


Would be interesting to see what the market is on that island!


----------

